# anyone else slightly disappointed



## kisypher

in the development for the Note 2 so far? Yes, there are a couple of decent ROMs available, but I just thought the development would come a lot faster for this device. Coming from the Gnex and the GS3 it just seems the development is almost nonexistent for this device. Just my thoughts, no big deal I guess.


----------



## RWNube

No


----------



## Chocu1a

Plenty of choices for me


----------



## droid2drummer

kisypher said:


> in the development for the Note 2 so far? Yes, there are a couple of decent ROMs available, but I just thought the development would come a lot faster for this device. Coming from the Gnex and the GS3 it just seems the development is almost nonexistent for this device. Just my thoughts, no big deal I guess.


I promise you it will get better. If you Dont want to wait port a ROM. Easy

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dtroup64

Problem is beans rom is so good who needs anything else? With the Perseus kernel and the new black glass theme. I'm flying high!

Sent from my brand spanking new Note 2


----------



## Geezer Squid

dtroup64 said:


> Problem is beans rom is so good who needs anything else? With the Perseus kernel and the new black glass theme. I'm flying high!
> 
> Sent from my brand spanking new Note 2


This is my position too. I am somewhat surprised that there aren't more roms and kernels available at this point, but I can't imagine that I'd change from either Beans or Perseus.


----------



## fixxxer2012

yes i was at first but then i found out i can flash at&t roms as well. we have plenty of options, even aosp. i have the tmobile version btw.


----------



## XiriX12

There's all kinds!


----------



## fixxxer2012

XiriX12 said:


> Yes, Absolutely. This is exactly what I just thinking today. Yes, there are a few choices out there, and they are good ones. I just feel like not much has done as far as AOSP goes. I think everyone is busy with the Nexus 4 or the International version of the Note 2. I know they have 4.2 ROMs for it on the International version. I wasn't disappointed with this device until I quickly found out that there wasn't much movement as far as the development goes. Now I have to find and buy a GNex before Ubuntu comes out for it (I sold mine upon getting the Note 2).


Umm there is aokp and cm10. At least for at&t and tmobile note 2's.


----------



## dtroup64

And now there is CM 10.1 as well. It's gettin' there. Give it a tad more time.


----------



## jimmydene84

fixxxer2012 said:


> yes i was at first but then i found out i can flash at&t roms as well. we have plenty of options, even aosp. i have the tmobile version btw.


Which 1 r u running?

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012

jimmydene84 said:


> Which 1 r u running?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


if anything i run this one. do a search for the thor aosp kernel too. it's not hosted on xda but it's badass.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2024495


----------



## mallen462

kisypher said:


> in the development for the Note 2 so far? Yes, there are a couple of decent ROMs available, but I just thought the development would come a lot faster for this device. Coming from the Gnex and the GS3 it just seems the development is almost nonexistent for this device. Just my thoughts, no big deal I guess.


Very little support for the Verizon release

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012

Cm10.1 is out for the at&t and tmobile note 2's. Havent tried it yet but its now offcial nightlies.


----------



## XiriX12

Well CM 10.1 is unofficial posted yesterday by SBRISSEN

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe

Look on xda. Plethora.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XiriX12

MistaWolfe said:


> Look on xda. Plethora.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


Yea you're right!


----------



## dtroup64

This should be called the whiner's thread...


----------



## XiriX12

or state the facts thread?

(No matter where you go. People have to be like the guys at XDA! awesome!)


----------



## MistaWolfe

XiriX12 said:


> or state the facts thread?
> 
> (No matter where you go. People have to be like the guys at XDA! awesome!)


Sell the phone and get something else, or start building ROMs yourself.

That's about all there is to it.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XiriX12

FS: Verizon Note 2 Great condition in Titanium Grey with 2 cases, 32GB sd card, and a few cases on the way. Any buyers?


----------



## MistaWolfe

Why don't you just tell us how to react and post from here on out? Not sure what answers you expected. I gave my opinion and you gave yours.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XiriX12

Well, you are right. I take it all back. I apologize for my ignorance.


----------



## kisypher

When I started this thread I guess I made the mistake of comparing development of the Gnex to the Note 2, which of course is not a fair comparison. The development for this phone is actually pretty good for a non Nexus device. Didn't mean to start any e-fights. My bad.



MistaWolfe said:


> Sell the phone and get something else, or start building ROMs yourself.
> 
> That's about all there is to it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012

The note 2 or gs3 will never have the level of devs the nexus devices do. As of now there are plenty of roms for this phone. Im staying clear of aosp for now until some bugs get fixed but still they run pretty good as is.

Do what i did and buy a nexus 7 if you miss aosp and crack flashing. The note 2 is the best phone out there currently. I dont regret getting it.


----------



## XiriX12

fixxxer2012 said:


> The note 2 or gs3 will never have the level of devs the nexus devices do. As of now there are plenty of roms for this phone. Im staying clear of aosp for now until some bugs get fixed but still they run pretty good as is.
> 
> Do what i did and buy a nexus 7 if you miss aosp and crack flashing. The note 2 is the best phone out there currently. I dont regret getting it.


Yea you're right. I am still not sure I want to flash CM 10.1 with 4.2. I think I will wait for AOKP with 4.2. Slick already said he will be working on it. I love my Note 2! Waiting on UAG to ship my case it will then be perfect!


----------



## Chakra

So lets see. We have two great ouchwiz Roms
Beans 
Scotts
CM10
CM10.1
AOKP
Liquid
Paranoid android

All we are missing is MUI

What more do you want??


----------



## fixxxer2012

Chakra said:


> So lets see. We have two great ouchwiz Roms
> Beans
> Scotts
> CM10
> CM10.1
> AOKP
> Liquid
> Paranoid android
> 
> All we are missing is MUI
> 
> What more do you want??


i forgot the majority of people posting here have the verizon model. as for me and my tmobile version we have plenty of options.


----------



## XiriX12

fixxxer2012 said:


> i forgot the majority of people posting here have the verizon model. as for me and my tmobile version we have plenty of options.


Yea while there are some of the heavy hitter ROMs available for Verizon, a few doesn't compare to the International version! I never said there weren't any because I have flashed them all. I said I was disappointed which is what the title says. I guess everyone has to get their word on every topic (boost their post count I guess). I hardly get a chance to come on here and actually post. I usually download as I am at work or doing school work. I flash when I get home and in bed. And to be honest Rootz has very little talk on the Note 2. I had been using XDA for all my Note 2 needs and decided to take a peek here. Which is when I saw this thread and thought to myself "I do feel a tad disappointed" I just didn't think my opinion or thoughts would effect so many people haha.

BTW: did anyone here take advantage of the Samsung Care Package? What are your thoughts and color? haha


----------



## ronnieruff

Rocking Liquid right now. CM and AOKP have betas and there are about 6 or 7 SAMMY ROMs now for TMO.

Posted by an idiot with a phablet!


----------



## XiriX12

1st, I must be a complete idiot. This whole time I never paid attention to the other section on XDA. The second development section. Well for that I apologize for being an ass. Well now I see way more ROMs that I hadn't at first.

2nd, this post answered my question about flashing ROMs from TMO or ATT here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37081593) posted today.

I think this will help anyone that comes to this thread. I was a little disappointed and I shouldn't have been nor did I have the right to. Flash away everyone. haha


----------



## thaking83

There are plenty of options on xda. I don't know what's going on with rootzwiki. Used to kill xda...

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ncscrnwrtr

XiriX12 said:


> 1st, I must be a complete idiot. This whole time I never paid attention to the other section on XDA. The second development section. Well for that I apologize for being an ass. Well now I see way more ROMs that I hadn't at first.
> 
> 2nd, this post answered my question about flashing ROMs from TMO or ATT here (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=37081593) posted today.
> 
> I think this will help anyone that comes to this thread. I was a little disappointed and I shouldn't have been nor did I have the right to. Flash away everyone. haha


Yep, once I found that thread, I was in heaven. I am running Jelly Thunder RC4 on my VZW Note 2 and couldn't be happier. Such a sweet looking and running ROM. It's great to not be limited to just what has been developed or ported to VZW.

Edit: Must admit that it was a little odd, the first time I saw AT&T ringtones pop up in my choices.









Sent from my unlocked, rooted and VZW flipped-off Note 2... aka - The Monster


----------



## BartJJ

I just want aokp with spen goodies baked in, doubt that'll ever happen though. I haven't even rooted yet (life is being freaking lovely right now with school and work) but I would definitely have to say jelly beans looks to be all most people would want to hold us over until aokp comes out. If not, there's always cm10.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fixxxer2012

The only thing that disapoints me is how buggy 4.2.1 is. touchwiz roms seem so much more responsive.


----------



## miketoasty

fixxxer2012 said:


> The only thing that disapoints me is how buggy 4.2.1 is. touchwiz roms seem so much more responsive.


I got the phone activated it and went straight to AOSP and have not had any issues what are you talking about.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CyDetrakD

To this day months after the phone comes out I keep on reading about volume issues, gps lock issues and speakerphones on Aosp roms. I know alot of people are content with Twz roms but I've always been a aosp kind of guy. I'm getting this phone in two days from a great seller off Swappa and just doing research on it here and on xda strange these problems exist still. I hope they will get ironed out one day since I hope not to upgrade for awhile just spec wise the phone seems beast with a great battery life and is officially supported by my favorite Android team Aokp which made my up my mind about the purchase. I'm glad the support for the Gn2 is picking up steam just hope it keeps going.


----------



## dtroup64

I ran CM 10.2 for a couple of days (I pretty much stick to MIUI on my Note2) and I have to say, I had NO Gps problem at all. Locked instantly. The sound was fine, once I flashed Devil Kernel with the Devil Kernel app.

I went back to MIUI due to my preference of the framework and themes, but AOSP roms are working well on the Note 2. (I ran CarbonRom for close to a month with no issues whatsoever).


----------



## jibust

I don't get it, why do people see it fit to compare the Note 2 development to the GNex? One is a pure AOSP device the other not. Obviously GNex will have more development as devs can focus in providing roms with new features instead of having to waste time reverse-engineering as the source is not available. 

And to tell you the truth I still have my GNex and I wouldn't say the development is THAT incredible, most of the roms share exactly the same features with different names. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## monkey allen

Every rom I try has massive issues like no gps or no bluetooth. Constant crashes. Even beans makes my music player cut out. One rom music is fine no gps etc etc. Is there a magic combination that makes things work? Ive easily flashex hundreds of roms in last 5 years. So far note 2 has the least completed roms and its been out a while.


----------



## rhaneyjr

Nope not disappointed at all maybe your just looking in the wrong places

Sent from my SGH-I317 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------

